# Nice restaurant in Skerries/Swords



## busybee (21 Aug 2006)

Hiya

Can anyone recommend a nice restaurant in Skerries or Swords?

Thanks


----------



## Ciaran (21 Aug 2006)

Lovely Indian in Swords - I think it's called indespice or something like that.


----------



## momomo (21 Aug 2006)

Plaza chinese in swords is really nice.  They cater for big groups aswell.


----------



## helan72 (21 Aug 2006)

Skerries - Money no object - Red Bank


----------



## Seagull (21 Aug 2006)

That's Indie Spice in Swords.
Pasta Pizza in Skerries is quite nice.
Depending on your budget, you could try Man o'War. It's a little out the way, but pretty close to Skerries.


----------



## helan72 (21 Aug 2006)

try either stoops or blue - doesnt matter what day / time you go food is always spot on in both and you cant beat the views over the harbour. they also have areas you can sit outside. nothing nicer on a sunny day.

no connection with either


----------



## lemeister (21 Aug 2006)

Can also recommend Indie Spice in swords.
A nice Thai restaurant in Swords is The Pink Elephant.  Food is always good although space can sometimes be at a premium!


----------



## Cahir (21 Aug 2006)

For Indian I prefer Shiva in Skerries to Indie Spice in Swords.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (21 Aug 2006)

I would not be pushed on The Plaza after the last time i was there on a work night the egg fried rice was disgusting and cold they had it with soy sauce so the colour alone put me off. Plus it is very noisy place ok for a work night or a crowd but not for just a couple or have a quiet chat. 

Lucas is nice they do steaks,fish and fajitas etc they are on the main street down a lane on the AIB side of the road. Also the Restaurant in the Carneige Court is meant to be lovely.


----------



## Unit (21 Aug 2006)

Have to agree with Helen72. Red bank is really nice and good early bird menu.


----------



## busybee (21 Aug 2006)

Thanks a lot for all the replies - it's been a great help. Just have to pick one now!!


----------



## bb12 (30 Aug 2006)

was in the Carneige Court last week...was just ok...i thought the food was overpriced and the selection on the menu pretty limited...


----------



## emmt (31 Aug 2006)

Yo Thai in Swords - Thai, japanese, asian food. Dont let the location put you off. Its in the Brackenstown S.C
Ruen Thai in Balbriggan - not too far from Swords and worth it. Its opposite the Bracken Court hotel, beside Cheers off licence

You've probably been and gone by now. I'd be interested in what you thought of your final choice.


----------



## LMNOP (1 Sep 2006)

Seagull said:


> Depending on your budget, you could try Man o'War. It's a little out the way, but pretty close to Skerries.



Last couple of times we were there, food was not great. Pity, cos its a great setting and they have a bus to take u home if needs be!



LIVERLIPS said:


> Lucas is nice they do steaks,fish and fajitas etc they are on the main street down a lane on the AIB side of the road.



Thought they were closed?


----------

